# Your Theme Song



## kyeugh (Nov 10, 2014)

Is there a song that you think describes you perfectly?  Basically, if there was a television show about your life, what would the theme song be?

I'm pretty stuck on this one since all I really listen to lately is instrumentals, but I'm interested in what the rest of you would say.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't know a precise song, but maybe something about being tired of the same old thing and/or waking up to reality. If somebody knows songs along those lines, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ7_eJrrnDo

I think this song suits my real life persona pretty well.

Three Days Grace "Animal I Have Become"


----------



## Flora (Nov 10, 2014)

I feel prettyyyyyy, oh so prettyyyy, i feel pretty and witty and GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY oh uh

probably something from a musical? for some reason Oh What A Beautiful Morning from Oklahoma! comes to mind.

sometimes I like to pretend that this one orchestration of kingdom hearts battle music is my battle theme though.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 10, 2014)

Terrorism - Neru feat. Kagamine Rin

"When struck at, strike back - it's your turn now!
It's time for you to seize eery dream thrown away
I've bet my heart's place on this resistance

Laugh back as much as you were laughed at, but no more
A coup d'etat of life, so to speak
We'll secure neither victories nor losses through overtime

It's the eve of our counter offensive"


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 10, 2014)

Creep by Radiohead


----------



## Autumn (Nov 10, 2014)

Greensleeves.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 11, 2014)

Possibly "I Don't Wanna Stop" by Ozzy Osbourne.

edit:  Alternatively, "History of a Boring Town" by Less Than Jake.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 12, 2014)

Maybe Everything at Once by Lenka. I've liked a lot of things and dream of all kinds of stuff, some of which is incompatible with each other.





I liek Squirtles said:


> I don't know a precise song, but maybe something about being tired of the same old thing and/or waking up to reality. If somebody knows songs along those lines, I'd really appreciate it.


Tired of the same old thing? Sounds like Jack's Lament from Nightmare before Christmas.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Nov 17, 2014)

I identify heavily with Shark Fighter by the Aquabats . I too know how it feels to have a never-ending vendetta against sharks for taking the woman I loved! :p


----------



## norblarchoop (Dec 21, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cno20onK9dY

Its a metaphor for doing things right, but way late.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Dec 22, 2016)

https://youtu.be/qQrgto184Tk
Yeah, uh, I really like this song, and I feel like I relate to it, 
_and also the lyrics are a depressingly realistic representation pf my life and mental state,_
and also good guitar.
EDIT: and also just all of the songs on Smoke & Mirrors in general. I think that the main reason I like I.D. so much is how relatable some of their music is to me.


----------



## Stormrycon (Sep 23, 2018)

Want You Gone - Portal 2


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 23, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDu9AY15fQI


----------



## haneko (Jan 27, 2020)

For my situation right now, Rolling Girl (wowaka) fits pretty well: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnw8zURAxkU

Life's just studying for exams, hope my grade is good, rinse, repeat. 

I also considered Garakuta Innocence (Last Note) (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6LeQ_XEf_A), but I don't draw much any more, so I don't think it really fits.


----------



## NegativeVibe (Feb 1, 2020)

Your Star by Evanescence. Among many others, to be honest.


----------

